# My new website



## kapadokis99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello all, I want to present you my new no commercial website where I try to gather as many as I can beautiful photographs which are free for commercial use. Most of the creators are amateur photographers who share their great photography with the rest of the people.

Thank you.


----------



## Pascal020 (Aug 3, 2013)

"Free for commercial use" With pictures like that you can easily get tons of traffic if you do it right.
Are these photos exclusive to your site?

What i'm missing:

Share buttons under the pictures
Contact or About us on homepage
Login/Register on homepage

I would also get rid off _"*you must make attribution to photograph creator if it's mentioned in the download page."_ in the footer. it's clearly stated under the pictures. Instead I would add some introduction on the homepage, like Pixel Perfect Digital - Free Stock Photos

Ok thats it , for now..


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 3, 2013)

Very Nice! 

Glad to see people are not $ hungry and will let the images flow. 

The Mustang looks like a shark ready to bite! If I was into Mustangs I'd print up a copy. 

Keep up the great work! I really enjoyed all the HDR's.


----------

